# DOW Futures DOWN 450 Points: 3rd Q Earnings Looking Ugly



## caddo kid

MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News

Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.

Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?


----------



## Rustic

Cut taxes then stop spending....


----------



## Penelope

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?



Most of us know trickle down never works.


----------



## BlackFlag

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?


How about ending the trade wars and the massive liberal tariffs?  I’m waiting to buy a washer and dryer that aren’t artificially price hiked up 50% because the dotard and one of his pet billionaires thinks I need to “feel pain.”


----------



## Rustic

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us know trickle down never works.
Click to expand...

Lol
Tax money never leave DC you fucking moron


----------



## danielpalos

Rustic said:


> Cut taxes then stop spending....


let's cut the crime, drugs, and terror wars first.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us know trickle down never works.
Click to expand...


What's trickle down? Why doesn't it work?


----------



## Rustic

danielpalos said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut taxes then stop spending....
> 
> 
> 
> let's cut the crime, drugs, and terror wars first.
Click to expand...

Na, Rural America can’t afford their taxes now...


----------



## Rustic

BlackFlag said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> How about ending the trade wars and the massive liberal tariffs?  I’m waiting to buy a washer and dryer that aren’t artificially price hiked up 50% because the dotard and one of his pet billionaires thinks I need to “feel pain.”
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackFlag

Rustic said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut taxes then stop spending....
> 
> 
> 
> let's cut the crime, drugs, and terror wars first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, Rural America can’t afford their taxes now...
Click to expand...

Rural America can’t afford anything.  That’s why those inbreds have such high welfare and food stamp participation.  Hell, we pay farmers with massive subsidies to not grow crops or to throw them away because we pity their sorry asses.


----------



## Indeependent

The Market is down which means something else is up.
Figure it out.


----------



## Rustic

BlackFlag said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut taxes then stop spending....
> 
> 
> 
> let's cut the crime, drugs, and terror wars first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, Rural America can’t afford their taxes now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rural America can’t afford anything.  That’s why those inbreds have such high welfare and food stamp participation.  Hell, we pay farmers with massive subsidies to not grow crops or to throw them away because we pity their sorry asses.
Click to expand...

We need to quit feeding the world


----------



## Claudette

The market goes up and then the market goes down.

Happens all the time.

Smart buyers know when to buy and when to sell.

If its down right now. It will go back up.


----------



## Mac1958

caddo kid said:


> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.


Cool, we're due for a nice correction. Around 6% so far.

We'll let the wingers do their silly and ignorant partisan slap-fighting over the temporary machinations of the market.
.


----------



## danielpalos

Rustic said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut taxes then stop spending....
> 
> 
> 
> let's cut the crime, drugs, and terror wars first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, Rural America can’t afford their taxes now...
Click to expand...

we won't need to tax them if we cut that spending.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

caddo kid said:


> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.




Enjoy your celebration comrade.

Ocasio-Cortez is also cheering.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

BlackFlag said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> How about ending the trade wars and the massive liberal tariffs?  I’m waiting to buy a washer and dryer that aren’t artificially price hiked up 50% because the dotard and one of his pet billionaires thinks I need to “feel pain.”
Click to expand...



How are you cleaning your dresses now?


----------



## danielpalos

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> How about ending the trade wars and the massive liberal tariffs?  I’m waiting to buy a washer and dryer that aren’t artificially price hiked up 50% because the dotard and one of his pet billionaires thinks I need to “feel pain.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cleaning your dresses now?
Click to expand...

trade wars are not capitalism.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

danielpalos said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> How about ending the trade wars and the massive liberal tariffs?  I’m waiting to buy a washer and dryer that aren’t artificially price hiked up 50% because the dotard and one of his pet billionaires thinks I need to “feel pain.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cleaning your dresses now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trade wars are not capitalism.
Click to expand...



Not what I asked darling.


----------



## danielpalos

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> How about ending the trade wars and the massive liberal tariffs?  I’m waiting to buy a washer and dryer that aren’t artificially price hiked up 50% because the dotard and one of his pet billionaires thinks I need to “feel pain.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cleaning your dresses now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trade wars are not capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I asked darling.
Click to expand...

trade wars are socialism on an international basis.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

caddo kid said:


> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.


Not going to give Obama credit for this ?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

danielpalos said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> How about ending the trade wars and the massive liberal tariffs?  I’m waiting to buy a washer and dryer that aren’t artificially price hiked up 50% because the dotard and one of his pet billionaires thinks I need to “feel pain.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cleaning your dresses now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trade wars are not capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I asked darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trade wars are socialism on an international basis.
Click to expand...

What ?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Mac1958 said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, we're due for a nice correction. Around 6% so far.
> 
> We'll let the wingers do their silly and ignorant partisan slap-fighting over the temporary machinations of the market.
> .
Click to expand...


Stocks Drop on Earnings Outlooks, Worries About Global Growth


----------



## theHawk

caddo kid said:


> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.



Just the idea of Dems winning Congress can spook the hell out of Wall Street.

Glad to know Dems care so much about Wall Street though.


----------



## caddo kid

The stock market faces ‘unlimited downside risk,’ warns veteran trader


The beginnings of _*'The Trump CRASH' *_


----------



## EvilCat Breath

There is an army on our southern border poised to invade.  That has to have some effect.


----------



## danielpalos

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is an army on our southern border poised to invade.  That has to have some effect.


what will be our profit margin?  only lousy capitalists have no clue.


----------



## caddo kid

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is an army on our southern border poised to invade.  That has to have some effect.




I can just imagine the MASSIVE amount of market share those tired, poor, homeless, invaders have 

It's kinda funny how Trump calls the 'caravan'  an "invasion" when through out our history the common phrase was 'illegal immigration'

I think the markets are turning sour today because of China markets & 3rd Q results are turning out to be CRAP for some companies.

I suppose if Trump wants the world to believe the US is being 'invaded' then that won't help & it will make it look like we are pussies that refuse to defend our border.

Some times words have consequences?


----------



## Mac1958

The Regressives are beside themselves with excitement and hope.

Party over country is always ugly.


----------



## Godboy

caddo kid said:


> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.


Haven't you lefties been claiming that "this is Obama's economy"? Make up your mind!


----------



## caddo kid

Godboy said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you lefties been claiming that "this is Obama's economy"? Make up your mind!
Click to expand...


'Obama's economy' was that POS train wreck that G. W. ButtBush left Obama that made the Great Depression seem like a 2009 thing but Obama turned that POS into a gift for Orange Fvck Face.


----------



## Godboy

caddo kid said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't you lefties been claiming that "this is Obama's economy"? Make up your mind!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Obama's economy' was that POS train wreck that G. W. ButtBush left Obama that made the Great Depression seem like a 2009 thing but Obama turned that POS into a gift for Orange Fvck Face.
Click to expand...

You people sure flip flop a lot.


----------



## jwoodie

caddo kid said:


> https://www.marketwatch.com/



MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financi


caddo kid said:


> [URL='https://www.marketwatch.com/']MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News





caddo kid said:


> 142 basis points = 1.42% increase in tariffs.
> 
> USA wins again!


[/URL]


----------



## caddo kid

Wednesday, October 24, 2018

DJIA is currently DOWN 350 points and the markets still have about 1 hour left before closing.

Maybe the bomb threats from Trump's disciples aint good for the markets?


----------



## Mr Natural

Penelope said:


> Most of us know trickle down never works.



It works for those doing the  trickling.


----------



## candycorn

Just an anecdote....

Our hospital system is making nearly record profits.  I don't think it is any sort of political jiu jitsu taking place; I think you have an unprecedented amount of people who are affluent enough to go to the doctor (either wealth or insurance or other) and a junk food obsessed culture.  

Doing great for profit sharing of which almost all of us are enrolled.  I wonder how much longer that will be around as I stare out into the night....


----------



## caddo kid

_*Global capital markets are down five weeks in a row loosing more than 8 trillion US $ valuation*_


I see this going further in a down trend. 

so, what is the condition?

Have the wealthiest & the corporations had enuff of sucking your $$$$$ to make it trickle 'up' and are already in the process of formulating the next CRASH?

Keep your eye on bonds.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

No one is paying attention & that is when folks come in & steal what you have.


----------



## danielpalos

everybody knows Government will have to solve the problem because capitalists failed.


----------



## caddo kid

_*MAJOR CRASH  coming VERY SOON in the markets: HOLD YOUR BALLS CLOSE*_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

caddo kid said:


> _*MAJOR CRASH  coming VERY SOON in the markets: HOLD YOUR BALLS CLOSE*_



Which puts did you buy?


----------



## caddo kid

Toddsterpatriot said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*MAJOR CRASH  coming VERY SOON in the markets: HOLD YOUR BALLS CLOSE*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which puts did you buy?
Click to expand...



DYODD


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

caddo kid said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*MAJOR CRASH  coming VERY SOON in the markets: HOLD YOUR BALLS CLOSE*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which puts did you buy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DYODD
Click to expand...


On an options contract?

DERP!


----------



## caddo kid

'do your own due diligence'  = DYODD


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

caddo kid said:


> 'do your own due diligence'  = DYODD



Yeah, you're a fucktard.

reasonable steps taken by a person in order to satisfy a legal requirement, especially in buying or selling something.

a comprehensive appraisal of a business undertaken by a prospective buyer, especially to establish its assets and liabilities and evaluate its commercial potential.


----------



## Likkmee

I have steel rafters and columns for 38 houses to build between yesterday and end of March. What's a stock market ? They sell chickens and stuff or what ?


----------



## caddo kid

DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.

DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.

Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.

Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower

The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.

_*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

caddo kid said:


> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_



You must be making tons of money on your puts, eh?


----------



## McRocket

caddo kid said:


> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_



Yup, DOW is currently down over 600 points from it's daily high...largely on tariff news.
 Trump and his moronic tariff nonsense...what a doofus.

And for Trumpbots who say the tariffs are working? Guess again. The trade deficit is currently FAR higher then it was before this tariff BS started.

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Trade wars almost NEVER work.


----------



## McRocket

Toddsterpatriot said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be making tons of money on your puts, eh?
Click to expand...


What's it to you how he invests?


----------



## sartre play

the huge market ups & downs are a worry if you don't have the ten years to invest in waiting for a return. there is so much manipulation now. may not be as bad as some are saying, or as good as others say. stock market is always a risk. lets try not go crazy political on it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

caddo kid said:


> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_



Armageddon!


----------



## McRocket

McRocket said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, DOW is currently down over 600 points from it's daily high...largely on tariff news.
> Trump and his moronic tariff nonsense...what a doofus.
> 
> And for Trumpbots who say the tariffs are working? Guess again. The trade deficit is currently FAR higher then it was before this tariff BS started.
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> Trade wars almost NEVER work.
Click to expand...



Ooops...make that over 700 points dropped from today's high.

And over 2,600 points from the high less then 4 weeks ago.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

sartre play said:


> the huge market ups & downs are a worry if you don't have the ten years to invest in waiting for a return. there is so much manipulation now. may not be as bad as some are saying, or as good as others say. stock market is always a risk. lets try not go crazy political on it.



No one should pay any attention to the daily fluctuation.  Buffett had the best advise: pretend you could only punch the invest ticket 20 times.  You'd want to pick businesses that will continue to grow and pull their value up with them.


----------



## rightwinger

caddo kid said:


> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.


Making America Great right before the election


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

McRocket said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be making tons of money on your puts, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's it to you how he invests?
Click to expand...


Such a confident prediction, is his money where his mouth is?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"I could improve your ultimate financial welfare by giving you a ticket with only twenty slots in it so that you had twenty punches - representing all the investments that you got to make in a lifetime. And once you'd punched through the card, you couldn't make any more investments at all."  The Oracle of Omaha


----------



## rightwinger

The market is down for the year as Trump leads us towards another Republican recession

Remember when you vote!


----------



## McRocket

rightwinger said:


> The market is down for the year as Trump leads us towards another Republican recession
> 
> Remember when you vote!




Yup.

And remember all that Trump is responsible for virtually the entire DOW drop.
How?
The two principle reason for the drop is his tariff nonsense and the Fed rate raises.
But both the Fed Chairman and Vice Chairman were appointed by Trump himself...so the final responsibility for what they do rests with him. And for his administration blaming the Fed when he (in essence) put the leaders of the Fed in place is laughable.


----------



## caddo kid

McRocket said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, DOW is currently down over 600 points from it's daily high...largely on tariff news.
> Trump and his moronic tariff nonsense...what a doofus.
> 
> And for Trumpbots who say the tariffs are working? Guess again. The trade deficit is currently FAR higher then it was before this tariff BS started.
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> Trade wars almost NEVER work.
Click to expand...



Everyone with at least half a brain KNEW the 'Trump Tirade Tariffs' would have this result but this is just the beginning.

Business does NOT like uncertainty & the 'Trump Tirade Tariffs' will snowball into the biggest failure YET for Orange Cry Baby Trump.

Get ready fro MORE WINNING folks.


----------



## McRocket

The S&P500 is now officially in correction territory.

.SPX: S&P 500 Index - Stock Quote and News - CNBC


----------



## caddo kid

CrusaderFrank said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armageddon!
Click to expand...


Nope, not yet but there is gonna be a lot of really pissed off folks when this thing crashes; then maybe your Armageddon will come later.

It's funny: G. W. offers Obama the worst economy since the Great Depression. Obama then offers Trump a golden goose. In time Trump will offer the GOP a Great Depression. Then the GOP will offer that Depression to a Democrat.


----------



## caddo kid

McRocket said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, DOW is currently down over 600 points from it's daily high...largely on tariff news.
> Trump and his moronic tariff nonsense...what a doofus.
> 
> And for Trumpbots who say the tariffs are working? Guess again. The trade deficit is currently FAR higher then it was before this tariff BS started.
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> Trade wars almost NEVER work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops...make that over 700 points dropped from today's high.
> 
> And over 2,600 points from the high less then 4 weeks ago.
Click to expand...



Yep, DJIA down 245.39 for the day.

_*Resistance is now  BUSTED.*_

WAY DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN WE GO.

Those tariffs are working great!!


Who knew that being POTUS was such a cake walk?


----------



## caddo kid

McRocket said:


> The S&P500 is now officially in correction territory.
> 
> .SPX: S&P 500 Index - Stock Quote and News - CNBC




shit is heading to 'uglyville'


----------



## caddo kid

Dow stages biggest intraday reversal in more than 8 months; Nasdaq sees biggest U-turn in 3 years

*Dow stages biggest intraday reversal in more than 8 months; Nasdaq sees biggest U-turn in 3 years *

_*Talk about a blown lead. The Dow Jones Industrial Average gave up a 352-point gain to end lower on Monday and highlighted a market that has grown increasingly unsettled amid concerns about global growth and escalating tariff clashes between the U.S. and China.*_

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FOLKS

THOSE *TRUMP TIRADE TARIFFS* ARE WORKING PRETTY YUGE NOW

HOLD ON TO YOUR BALLS

_*TIRED OF WINNING*_


----------



## rightwinger

McRocket said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market is down for the year as Trump leads us towards another Republican recession
> 
> Remember when you vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And remember all that Trump is responsible for virtually the entire DOW drop.
> How?
> The two principle reason for the drop is his tariff nonsense and the Fed rate raises.
> But both the Fed Chairman and Vice Chairman were appointed by Trump himself...so the final responsibility for what they do rests with him. And for his administration blaming the Fed when he (in essence) put the leaders of the Fed in place is laughable.
Click to expand...

All Retirees who depend on their investments need to Remember......

Trump is destroying your future!


----------



## caddo kid

rightwinger said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market is down for the year as Trump leads us towards another Republican recession
> 
> Remember when you vote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> And remember all that Trump is responsible for virtually the entire DOW drop.
> How?
> The two principle reason for the drop is his tariff nonsense and the Fed rate raises.
> But both the Fed Chairman and Vice Chairman were appointed by Trump himself...so the final responsibility for what they do rests with him. And for his administration blaming the Fed when he (in essence) put the leaders of the Fed in place is laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All Retirees who depend on their investments need to Remember......
> 
> Trump is destroying your future!
Click to expand...


Just as long as they are Republicans then it's OK


----------



## rightwinger

I know our savings are gone.....
We never should have voted for Trump


----------



## McRocket

To those middle/lower class voters who trusted Trump to help them:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

McRocket said:


> To those middle/lower class voters who trusted Trump to help them:



If only the Dems were here, to hike taxes again.

Because that's oh so helpful for the middle/lower class.


----------



## McRocket

rightwinger said:


> I know our savings are gone.....
> We never should have voted for Trump



Very sorry to read that. Hope things turn around for you two.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, let's see how the rest of the week plays out.  

To tell you the truth?  I think there is another stock crash just on the horizon.


----------



## Crepitus

Tipsycatlover said:


> There is an army on our southern border poised to invade.  That has to have some effect.


What army?


----------



## Crepitus

caddo kid said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOW Futures were UP 200 points this morning.
> 
> DOW is currently DOWN 110 points for the day.
> 
> Regular trading hours end in 90 minutes.
> 
> Dow erases 352-point gain as stock market makes U-turn lower
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average Monday afternoon was trading at session lows, with the blue-chip gauge relinquishing an earlier sharp rise to retreat into negative territory. Lingering concerns about global growth, peak earnings in the U.S. and trade clashes between the U.S. and China continued to fuel unsettled markets that fell sharply last week. _*Most recently on Monday, the Dow was down 0.5%, or 110 points, at 24,579, after rising by as many as 352 points at the intraday peak.*_ Meanwhile, the S&P 500 index SPX, -0.08% was trading 0.2% lower at 2,653 and the Nasdaq Composite Index COMP, -0.99% which has been under pressure throughout the market's downturn, was off 1.2%, completely reversing its sharp advance from earlier in the session. A news report by Bloomberg indicating that the U.S. was set to impose tariffs on all of China's remaining imports, escalating a clash between the world's biggest economic superpowers.
> 
> _*"Trade wars are good and easy to win"  - WHO said that? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armageddon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not yet but there is gonna be a lot of really pissed off folks when this thing crashes; then maybe your Armageddon will come later.
> 
> It's funny: G. W. offers Obama the worst economy since the Great Depression. Obama then offers Trump a golden goose. In time Trump will offer the GOP a Great Depression. Then the GOP will offer that Depression to a Democrat.
Click to expand...

That's the usual cycle.


----------



## caddo kid

Monday’s nasty stock-market reversal is evidence that the worst is far from over for Wall Street


----------



## caddo kid

Trump says stock market up ‘massively’ but if voters really want to see a rout — vote Democratic

President Donald Trump on Tuesday said a downturn in U.S. equity markets that has wiped out year-to-date gains for the Dow Jones Industrial Average and the S&P 500 is just a “pause,” after a powerful rally since his surprise election in November of 2016. He offered his remarks in an early Tuesday tweet:


----------



## CrusaderFrank

caddo kid said:


> Trump says stock market up ‘massively’ but if voters really want to see a rout — vote Democratic
> 
> President Donald Trump on Tuesday said a downturn in U.S. equity markets that has wiped out year-to-date gains for the Dow Jones Industrial Average and the S&P 500 is just a “pause,” after a powerful rally since his surprise election in November of 2016. He offered his remarks in an early Tuesday tweet:



By the end of Trumps second term the DOW will be somewhere between  40,000 to 50,000


----------



## caddo kid

CrusaderFrank said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says stock market up ‘massively’ but if voters really want to see a rout — vote Democratic
> 
> President Donald Trump on Tuesday said a downturn in U.S. equity markets that has wiped out year-to-date gains for the Dow Jones Industrial Average and the S&P 500 is just a “pause,” after a powerful rally since his surprise election in November of 2016. He offered his remarks in an early Tuesday tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of Trumps second term the DOW will be somewhere between  40,000 to 50,000
Click to expand...


By the end of Trump's  1st term you will be lucky if you can afford to purchase a loaf of bread.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

caddo kid said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says stock market up ‘massively’ but if voters really want to see a rout — vote Democratic
> 
> President Donald Trump on Tuesday said a downturn in U.S. equity markets that has wiped out year-to-date gains for the Dow Jones Industrial Average and the S&P 500 is just a “pause,” after a powerful rally since his surprise election in November of 2016. He offered his remarks in an early Tuesday tweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of Trumps second term the DOW will be somewhere between  40,000 to 50,000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the end of Trump's  1st term you will be lucky if you can afford to purchase a loaf of bread.
Click to expand...


Only if the Federal Reserve goes squirrely


----------



## caddo kid

some blood letting on Wall Street today as DOW is currently down about 480 points


----------



## CrusaderFrank

caddo kid said:


> some blood letting on Wall Street today as DOW is currently down about 480 points



LOL

What a sad, sad little boy you are


----------



## caddo kid

CrusaderFrank said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> some blood letting on Wall Street today as DOW is currently down about 480 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What a sad, sad little boy you are
Click to expand...



well, now it's only down 410 points so, you know that lunch must have been tasty


----------



## Indeependent

caddo kid said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> some blood letting on Wall Street today as DOW is currently down about 480 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What a sad, sad little boy you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, now it's only down 410 points so, you know that lunch must have been tasty
Click to expand...

How many puts did you have?


----------



## Indeependent

Indeependent said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> some blood letting on Wall Street today as DOW is currently down about 480 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What a sad, sad little boy you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, now it's only down 410 points so, you know that lunch must have been tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many puts did you have?
Click to expand...

How many puts did you have?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

caddo kid said:


> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.



Thanks, Obama


----------



## caddo kid

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Obama
Click to expand...


sorry; there is no Obama here.

Maybe you have the wrong thread.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

caddo kid said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> some blood letting on Wall Street today as DOW is currently down about 480 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What a sad, sad little boy you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, now it's only down 410 points so, you know that lunch must have been tasty
Click to expand...


You're making yourself look bad


----------



## caddo kid

oops; DOW currently down 550 points for the day


----------



## CrusaderFrank

caddo kid said:


> oops; DOW currently down 550 points for the day



Where were you the past 2 weeks when it rose 1,200 points?


----------



## Faun

caddo kid said:


> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.


Looks like it’s finally trump’s economy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Faun said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s finally trump’s economy.
Click to expand...


So will Obama finally stop trying to take credit for it?


----------



## danielpalos

Indeependent said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> some blood letting on Wall Street today as DOW is currently down about 480 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What a sad, sad little boy you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well, now it's only down 410 points so, you know that lunch must have been tasty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many puts did you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many puts did you have?
Click to expand...

i am hoping to get into some working capital.


----------



## caddo kid

CrusaderFrank said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> oops; DOW currently down 550 points for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you the past 2 weeks when it rose 1,200 points?
Click to expand...


I watch all the  markets, every day; where were you?

DOW was up about ~600 points one day last week; what the market gives, the market takes as the _*DOW closed today at 602 points lower than at this morning's opening bell.*_


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s finally trump’s economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Obama finally stop trying to take credit for it?
Click to expand...


It quit being Obama's economy back in Feb, when Trump got his tax cuts for the corporations and the wealthy.


----------



## Manonthestreet

So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s finally trump’s economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Obama finally stop trying to take credit for it?
Click to expand...

Quote Obama ever taking credit for it since leaving office....


----------



## Faun

Manonthestreet said:


> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops


Republicans are still in control.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ABikerSailor said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s finally trump’s economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Obama finally stop trying to take credit for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It quit being Obama's economy back in Feb, when Trump got his tax cuts for the corporations and the wealthy.
Click to expand...

So why did he spend all of October taking credit?


----------



## Faun

CrusaderFrank said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s finally trump’s economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Obama finally stop trying to take credit for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It quit being Obama's economy back in Feb, when Trump got his tax cuts for the corporations and the wealthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did he spend all of October taking credit?
Click to expand...

That’s not a quote.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> MarketWatch: Stock Market News - Financial News
> 
> Trump's trade wars are starting to look good.
> 
> Look for more market carnage in the coming days as many companies will be reporting Q3 results.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s finally trump’s economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So will Obama finally stop trying to take credit for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote Obama ever taking credit for it since leaving office....
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Faun said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are still in control.
Click to expand...

yes but MrMarket is forward looking.....dont like what it hears.


----------



## Faun

Manonthestreet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are still in control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but MrMarket is forward looking.....dont like what it hears.
Click to expand...

Not 2 months out it’s not.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Faun said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are still in control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but MrMarket is forward looking.....dont like what it hears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not 2 months out it’s not.
Click to expand...

oh please...….words mean things......why wait when libs are telling you what they want


----------



## Faun

Manonthestreet said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are still in control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes but MrMarket is forward looking.....dont like what it hears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not 2 months out it’s not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh please...….words mean things......why wait when libs are telling you what they want
Click to expand...

So you’re telling me that conservatives are soooo dumb, they’re dumping their stocks now while the party they elected is still in charge and where Democrats are still nearly 2 months away from taking control of the House???

Even worse for your condemnation of conservatives.... you’re actually claiming Conservatives are soooo retarded, they’re not only dumping their stocks with almost 2 months remaining with Republicans at the helm, but they actually believe the Democrat-led House can get any of these “market killer” policies you claim passed while Republicans will still control the Senate and the Executive branch???

Dayam, that’s even harsher criticism than I typically give the brain-dead right.


----------



## McRocket

Manonthestreet said:


> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops



Look again.

.DJI: Dow Jones Industrial Average - Stock Quote and News - CNBC

The DOW actually went up the day after the midterms...which blows your theory straight to hell.

NO WAY the markets EVER take two days to start to react to major events.


Also, the DOW tanked LONG before the midterms and has overall been flat YTD.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

McRocket said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look again.
> 
> .DJI: Dow Jones Industrial Average - Stock Quote and News - CNBC
> 
> The DOW actually went up the day after the midterms...which blows your theory straight to hell.
> 
> NO WAY the markets EVER take two days to start to react to major events.
> 
> 
> Also, the DOW tanked LONG before the midterms and has overall been flat YTD.
Click to expand...

 I’ll let you boys in on a secret. The market is behaving the way it’s behaving because of politics. And if you think that, and invest your money using that misplaced notion........well better you than me.


----------



## caddo kid

McRocket said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look again.
> 
> .DJI: Dow Jones Industrial Average - Stock Quote and News - CNBC
> 
> The DOW actually went up the day after the midterms...which blows your theory straight to hell.
> 
> NO WAY the markets EVER take two days to start to react to major events.
> 
> 
> Also, the DOW tanked LONG before the midterms and has overall been flat YTD.
Click to expand...



ALSO, the *S&P lost 9.8%* from September 21, 2018  @ _*2941 down to 2652*_ on October 24, 2018.

The markets don't like Trump's shit any longer.


----------



## Manonthestreet

McRocket said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look again.
> 
> .DJI: Dow Jones Industrial Average - Stock Quote and News - CNBC
> 
> The DOW actually went up the day after the midterms...which blows your theory straight to hell.
> 
> NO WAY the markets EVER take two days to start to react to major events.
> 
> 
> Also, the DOW tanked LONG before the midterms and has overall been flat YTD.
Click to expand...

And then Dems started spewing what they intended.....oooopppps


----------



## Faun

Manonthestreet said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dems take the House and market crashes..... oooooops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look again.
> 
> .DJI: Dow Jones Industrial Average - Stock Quote and News - CNBC
> 
> The DOW actually went up the day after the midterms...which blows your theory straight to hell.
> 
> NO WAY the markets EVER take two days to start to react to major events.
> 
> 
> Also, the DOW tanked LONG before the midterms and has overall been flat YTD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then Dems started spewing what they intended.....oooopppps
Click to expand...

Market losses began early in the year.


----------



## caddo kid

DOW should end the day below 24,000 today, as _*CRUDE oil just took a 7% DUMP 

markets closing early today @ 1 PM Eastern time *_


----------



## usmcstinger

The Stock Market is not the economy! The stock market is based on greed. You buy not wanting to be left behind in an upward surge and get out when you want to take profits fearing a down tick. 
Right now stocks are on sale.


----------



## McRocket

By my calculations, the correction mark for the DOW is 24,256.62.

We are at 24,346.28.


----------



## danielpalos

usmcstinger said:


> The Stock Market is not the economy! The stock market is based on greed. You buy not wanting to be left behind in an upward surge and get out when you want to take profits fearing a down tick.
> Right now stocks are on sale.


it is also a "leading indicator".


----------



## McRocket




----------



## caddo kid

_*U.S. stock futures tumbled Thursday, with selling so intense at one point that circuit breakers were triggered*_, after the arrest of a Huawei executive reignited trade worries that helped drag equities to their worst session since early October on Tuesday.

Dow futures off 400 points as arrest of Huawei exec reignites trade worries

_*Futures for the Dow Jones Industrial Average YMZ8, -1.55%  were down 448 points*_, or 1.8%, at 24,606, while those for the S&P 500 index ESZ8, -1.45%  were off 46.70 points to 2,655.75, a loss of 1.7%, while Nasdaq-100 futures NQZ8, -1.89%  tumbled 159 points, or 2.4%, at 6,642.50.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

oops


----------



## tyroneweaver

BlackFlag said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut taxes then stop spending....
> 
> 
> 
> let's cut the crime, drugs, and terror wars first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na, Rural America can’t afford their taxes now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rural America can’t afford anything.  That’s why those inbreds have such high welfare and food stamp participation.  Hell, we pay farmers with massive subsidies to not grow crops or to throw them away because we pity their sorry asses.
Click to expand...

How can a farmer get food stamps when their assets exceed a million dollars
Plz explain that one.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Penelope said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us know trickle down never works.
Click to expand...

But letting people keep more of their own money always works


----------



## danielpalos

Skull Pilot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us know trickle down never works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But letting people keep more of their own money always works
Click to expand...

not if it means financing government because of it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

danielpalos said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us know trickle down never works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But letting people keep more of their own money always works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if it means financing government because of it.
Click to expand...


Especially if it means not financing the fucking government.

it's about time we put the gluttonous government on a fucking diet


----------



## danielpalos

Skull Pilot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we need to roll back the tax cuts, eh comrade?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us know trickle down never works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But letting people keep more of their own money always works
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not if it means financing government because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially if it means not financing the fucking government.
> 
> it's about time we put the gluttonous government on a fucking diet
Click to expand...

let's end our alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror.


----------



## caddo kid

Monday, December 17, 2018

Lunch must have really sucked today because the markets tanked right after the heartburn & the re-flux set in.

DJIA currently down 500+ points with 35 minutes left in the trading day.

Dow Jones Industrial Average

The  'Trump rally' is gaining steam.

The last key death cross is poised to engulf the stock market


----------



## caddo kid

from October 3, 2018, to December 21, 2018, _*the DOW lost 4,384 points.*_

Congratulations Dumbass Donald.


----------



## MarathonMike

Does Obama have great timing or what? His policies and economy propelled the market to the October 3rd high and on October 4th the Trump policies and economies kicked in. Wow now that is truly amazing.


----------



## caddo kid

Within the past 2 months & 3 weeks (Oct. 3, 2018 to Dec. 24, 2018) the DOW had dropped 5,036 points.

_*The point drop from 26,828 to 21,792 represents an 18.8% drop.*_

2019 is gonna be an ugly bitch in the equities markets.

The Trump economy is heading toward a train wreck. 

Keep your eye on bonds.


----------



## Flash

Still higher than when that Jungle Bunny that the Moon Bat idiots elected for President left office.

The stupid idiots in this country elected a Democrat controlled House. What the hell do you expect the stock market to do?

The last time a Democrat House replaced a Republican House the economy took a nose dive and was almost wrecked. Wall St remembers things like that.


----------



## Faun

Flash said:


> Still higher than when that Jungle Bunny that the Moon Bat idiots elected for President left office.
> 
> The stupid idiots in this country elected a Democrat controlled House. What the hell do you expect the stock market to do?
> 
> The last time a Democrat House replaced a Republican House the economy took a nose dive and was almost wrecked. Wall St remembers things like that.


Not for long at this rate, ya flaming racist.

And not by much either.

*Trump*DJIA: +1,965 (10%)
NASDAQ: +636 (11%)
S&P500: +81 (4%)

*Obama*
DJIA: +11,548 (146%)
NASDAQ: 4,036 (273%)
S&P500: 1,420 (171%)​
And that places Trump as the 5th worst president since Hoover with the average annual movement in the Dow...


* Clinton    **  28.1% *​* Obama      **  17.4% *​* Reagan     **  16.3% *​* Roosevelt  **  16.0% *​* Eisenhower **  15.0% *​* GHW Bush   **  11.4% *​* Truman     **  10.5% *​* Ford       **   9.6% *​* Kennedy    **   5.6% *​* Johnson    **   5.4% *​* Trump      **  5.1% *​* Carter     **   0.1% *​* Bush       **  -2.7% *​* Nixon      **  -2.9% *​* Hoover     ** -20.8% *​
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Flash

The stupid Liberals shut down the government by refusing to fund border security and then the idiots wonder why the stock market tanked.


----------



## Flash

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still higher than when that Jungle Bunny that the Moon Bat idiots elected for President left office.
> 
> The stupid idiots in this country elected a Democrat controlled House. What the hell do you expect the stock market to do?
> 
> The last time a Democrat House replaced a Republican House the economy took a nose dive and was almost wrecked. Wall St remembers things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long at this rate, ya flaming racist.
> 
> And not by much either.
> 
> DJIA: +1965
> NASDAQ: 636
> S&P500: 81​
> And that places Trump as the 5th worst president since Hoover with the average annual movement in the Dow...
> 
> 
> * Clinton    **  28.1% *​* Obama      **  17.4% *​* Reagan     **  16.3% *​* Roosevelt  **  16.0% *​* Eisenhower **  15.0% *​* GHW Bush   **  11.4% *​* Truman     **  10.5% *​* Ford       **   9.6% *​* Kennedy    **   5.6% *​* Johnson    **   5.4% *​* Trump      **  5.1% *​* Carter     **   0.1% *​* Bush       **  -2.7% *​* Nixon      **  -2.9% *​* Hoover     ** -20.8% *​
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
Click to expand...



You are confused Moon Bat.

Despite the setback with 911 the stock market while Bush was President tanked only when the idiot Democrats took over the House and Senate in 2007.  The American people were morons electing a Democrat House and Senate and paid for it dearly.

They will also pay for electing a Democrat House this year.  Nothing good ever comes of Democrat leadership.  Wall Street knows this.


----------



## Faun

Flash said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still higher than when that Jungle Bunny that the Moon Bat idiots elected for President left office.
> 
> The stupid idiots in this country elected a Democrat controlled House. What the hell do you expect the stock market to do?
> 
> The last time a Democrat House replaced a Republican House the economy took a nose dive and was almost wrecked. Wall St remembers things like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long at this rate, ya flaming racist.
> 
> And not by much either.
> 
> DJIA: +1965
> NASDAQ: 636
> S&P500: 81​
> And that places Trump as the 5th worst president since Hoover with the average annual movement in the Dow...
> 
> 
> * Clinton    **  28.1% *​* Obama      **  17.4% *​* Reagan     **  16.3% *​* Roosevelt  **  16.0% *​* Eisenhower **  15.0% *​* GHW Bush   **  11.4% *​* Truman     **  10.5% *​* Ford       **   9.6% *​* Kennedy    **   5.6% *​* Johnson    **   5.4% *​* Trump      **  5.1% *​* Carter     **   0.1% *​* Bush       **  -2.7% *​* Nixon      **  -2.9% *​* Hoover     ** -20.8% *​
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Despite the setback with 911 the stock market while Bush was President tanked only when the idiot Democrats took over the House and Senate in 2007.  The American people were morons electing a Democrat House and Senate and paid for it dearly.
> 
> They will also pay for electing a Democrat House this year.  Nothing good ever comes of Democrat leadership.  Wall Street knows this.
Click to expand...

You only prove yourself to be a dumb racist with nonsense like that. The Great Bush Recession was due to toxic loans given out years before Democrats took control of the Congress in 2007. In fact, just months into 2007, the nation's second largest lender filed bankruptcy. Only a complete idiot of the highest magnitude would think the 2007 Congress caused that. 

Looks like racism has rotted your brain to the core.

Oh, and in case you missed it, I updated my post...

*Trump*
DJIA: +1,965 (10%)
NASDAQ: +636 (11%)
S&P500: +81 (4%)

*Obama*
DJIA: +11,548 (146%)
NASDAQ: 4,036 (273%)
S&P500: 1,420 (171%)



What a crap job Trump is doing. Too bad he wasn't paying attention when Obama was leading the nation.


----------



## Flash

*Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump* 4h4 hours ago

I am all alone (poor me) in the White House waiting for the Democrats to come back and make a deal on desperately needed Border Security. At some point the Democrats not wanting to make a deal will cost our Country more money than the Border Wall we are all talking about. Crazy!


----------



## Faun

Flash said:


> *Donald J. Trump*‏Verified account @*realDonaldTrump* 4h4 hours ago
> 
> I am all alone (poor me) in the White House waiting for the Democrats to come back and make a deal on desperately needed Border Security. At some point the Democrats not wanting to make a deal will cost our Country more money than the Border Wall we are all talking about. Crazy!


LOL

Imbecile....

_”I am proud to shut down the government for border security, Chuck, because the people of this country don't want criminals and people that have lots of problems and drugs pouring into our country. I will be the one to shut it down. I'm not going to blame you for it.”_ ~ Crazy Donald, owner of the government shutdown​


----------



## danielpalos

Flash said:


> The stupid Liberals shut down the government by refusing to fund border security and then the idiots wonder why the stock market tanked.


there is no express wall building power.


----------



## rightwinger

Trump is throwing us into a recession


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> Trump is throwing us into a recession


See if you can name a Republican president who didn't have a recession during their watch......... I'll give you a clue .... there was one.



Spoiler



He was president for only 1 month


----------



## ABikerSailor

Flash said:


> The stupid Liberals shut down the government by refusing to fund border security and then the idiots wonder why the stock market tanked.



The stock market tanked because of Trump's idiot tax cuts for the rich, as well as his moron tariffs and trade war he's started with China.


----------



## Indeependent

ABikerSailor said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid Liberals shut down the government by refusing to fund border security and then the idiots wonder why the stock market tanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market tanked because of Trump's idiot tax cuts for the rich, as well as his moron tariffs and trade war he's started with China.
Click to expand...

The market is tanking because all of the business being lost by not spending tax payer money to send US goods and services to other countries for military operations.


----------



## Flash

ABikerSailor said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid Liberals shut down the government by refusing to fund border security and then the idiots wonder why the stock market tanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market tanked because of Trump's idiot tax cuts for the rich, as well as his moron tariffs and trade war he's started with China.
Click to expand...



Yea right dumbshit.  The economy is tanking because I have $2000 more to spend this year  in the productive economy instead of giving it to some stupid corrupt government bureaucrat.

You Moon Bats are as stupid as it gets.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is throwing us into a recession
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can name a Republican president who didn't have a recession during their watch......... I'll give you a clue .... there was one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was president for only 1 month
Click to expand...


So what? If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.


----------



## caddo kid

the DUMB ASS SHIT within this thread that supports Trump is the brain dead  shit that needs to die off, in mass


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is throwing us into a recession
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can name a Republican president who didn't have a recession during their watch......... I'll give you a clue .... there was one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was president for only 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.
Click to expand...

Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession; and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is throwing us into a recession
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can name a Republican president who didn't have a recession during their watch......... I'll give you a clue .... there was one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was president for only 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession; and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.
Click to expand...


*Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession*

LBJ? With his huge tax cut didn't have a recession? Wow!!

*and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.*

Yeah, Internet bubbles are cool.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is throwing us into a recession
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can name a Republican president who didn't have a recession during their watch......... I'll give you a clue .... there was one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was president for only 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession; and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession*
> 
> LBJ? With his huge tax cut didn't have a recession? Wow!!
> 
> *and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.*
> 
> Yeah, Internet bubbles are cool.
Click to expand...

And Clinton raised taxes and we didn't have a recession on his watch.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is throwing us into a recession
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can name a Republican president who didn't have a recession during their watch......... I'll give you a clue .... there was one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was president for only 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what? If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession; and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession*
> 
> LBJ? With his huge tax cut didn't have a recession? Wow!!
> 
> *and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.*
> 
> Yeah, Internet bubbles are cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Clinton raised taxes and we didn't have a recession on his watch.
Click to expand...


Yes, internet bubbles are cool.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can name a Republican president who didn't have a recession during their watch......... I'll give you a clue .... there was one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He was president for only 1 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what? If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession; and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession*
> 
> LBJ? With his huge tax cut didn't have a recession? Wow!!
> 
> *and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.*
> 
> Yeah, Internet bubbles are cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Clinton raised taxes and we didn't have a recession on his watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, internet bubbles are cool.
Click to expand...

Hmm, sounds like there's an echo in here.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession; and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession*
> 
> LBJ? With his huge tax cut didn't have a recession? Wow!!
> 
> *and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.*
> 
> Yeah, Internet bubbles are cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Clinton raised taxes and we didn't have a recession on his watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, internet bubbles are cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, sounds like there's an echo in here.
Click to expand...


If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.


----------



## Faun

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession; and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession*
> 
> LBJ? With his huge tax cut didn't have a recession? Wow!!
> 
> *and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.*
> 
> Yeah, Internet bubbles are cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Clinton raised taxes and we didn't have a recession on his watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, internet bubbles are cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, sounds like there's an echo in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.
Click to expand...

You must be in a cave -- you keep echoing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Faun said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sure, tell that to LBJ, who served more than 5 years without a recession*
> 
> LBJ? With his huge tax cut didn't have a recession? Wow!!
> 
> *and Clinton, who served 8 years without one.*
> 
> Yeah, Internet bubbles are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> And Clinton raised taxes and we didn't have a recession on his watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, internet bubbles are cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, sounds like there's an echo in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're president long enough, you're almost guaranteed to see a recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be in a cave -- you keep echoing.
Click to expand...


Do you think the internet bubble was caused by Clinton's tax hike?


----------



## danielpalos

Flash said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupid Liberals shut down the government by refusing to fund border security and then the idiots wonder why the stock market tanked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market tanked because of Trump's idiot tax cuts for the rich, as well as his moron tariffs and trade war he's started with China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea right dumbshit.  The economy is tanking because I have $2000 more to spend this year  in the productive economy instead of giving it to some stupid corrupt government bureaucrat.
> 
> You Moon Bats are as stupid as it gets.
Click to expand...

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------

